# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Cuantas cartas en el poker?

## Ignagamo

Me gustaria saber cuantas cartas se reparten en una partida de poker, lo necesito saber para hacer unos juegos de Juan Tamariz, y no estoy seguro si son 4 cartas o 5. Gracias, un saludo.

----------


## Friks

Son 5.

----------


## Eriol-Kun

Depende del estilo de poker... los hay con mas y con menos, con cartas vistas, con cartas en la mesa para todos...

Aunque el poker mas normal (o al menos el que a mi me parece mas normal ya que es al que casi siempre juego y suelo ver jugar) es con 5 cartas

----------


## si66

El Holdem Poker es muy visto ultimamente y esta bueno, es en el que se hace el torneo que muestran en tv.
se dan dos cartas a cada jugador y se juegan con las 3 mejores cartas del que reparte.

----------


## popt

Como dice si66 el Texas Hold'em es el más visto últimamente, aunque siempre ha sido el oficial en el mundial de Poker que se celebra anualmente en Las Vegas.

Es casi como cuentas, lo cuento con más detalle por si a alguien le interesa:

Se reparten 2 cartas a cada jugador (cara abajo)
Se realiza la primera apuesta (por si alguien no ha jugado al poker explico abajo la forma de apostar)
Luego se ponen 3 cartas sobre la mesa.
Se realiza la segunda apuesta.
Se pone la cuarta carta sobre la mesa.
Se realiza la tercera apuesta.
Se pone una quinta y última carta sobre la mesa.
Se realiza la última apuesta.
Se muestran las cartas.

Las catas boca arriba en la mesa las pueden usar todos los jugadores para obtener la mejor mano posible, son cartas comunes, una misma carta puede usarse por varios jugadores.

La combinación se puede hacer con las dos cartas de la mano y tres de la mesa, una de la mano y cuatro de la mesa o simplemente todas las de la mesa aunque lo común es usar las de la mano.  Es necesario tener la elección cuando se muestran las cartas.

Sobre cómo se apuesta (para los que no juegan al poker)

La mano (que va cambiando y es el jugador a quien se reparte la primera carta) hace una apuesta inicial.  El segundo jugador habla y tiene tres opciones:
  Plantarse (retirarse)
  Igualar la apuesta
  Subir la apuesta
Luego hablaría el tercer jugador, con las mismas opciones.  Se deja de apostar cuando todos han igualado la apuesta que hay hecha (es decir, que todos se hayan retirado o bien hayan apostado en total lo mismo).

Para los que tienen dudas del orden os lo expongo, de lo mejor a lo peor (reglas oficiales):
1 Escalera de color real (llega hasta el As)
2 Escalera de color
3 Poker
4 Full (House)
5 Color (todas del mismo palo)
6 Escalera
7 Trío
8 Doble pareja
9 Pareja
10 Carta más alta

En las reglas de campeonato no se contempla el repoker ya que no se utilizan comodines.

Otros juegos que están bien son:

Omaha Hold'em
Seven Card Stud
Mississippi

Si alguien quiere más información que me comente, tampoco soy un genio del poker pero me gusta desde hace años  :Wink1: 

Saludos

----------


## si66

EXCELENTE, nadie pudo haberlo explicado mejor.

----------


## JinRoh

Muchas gracias por la explicación popt :D Solo conocía el Texas de las reglas que venian antes con las bycyle (ahora vienen sudokus  :? ) pero nunca las había leido.. (más que nada por el idioma). La verdad es que tiene pinta de estar entretenido , pero... ¿como jugais? Con dinero real, fichas? sin dinero?

Yo antes "jugaba" al poker tradicional, pero sin dinero, por lo que la emoción es nula, y uno podia arriesgarse sin riesgo a perder nada.

Me refiero a una partida "amistosa"

----------


## tarzanillos

En algunos casinos online puedes jugar sin dinero. Ellos te dan una cantidad de fichas y con ellas o juegas en una mesa abierta o juegas torneos rápidos de la modalidad de poker que elijas. Y si se te acaban porque no has ganado nada, te vuelven a dar la misma cantidad. Normalmente no puedes "recargar" mas de 3 veces a la hora. Es una buena manera de entrenar o aprender.

Luego puedes jugar por dinero real con más variedad de torneos y precios. Los suele haber desde 1 euro la partida hasta "heads-up" (cara a cara) de 5.000 euros, si si 5.000 euros cada uno y el que gane se los queda :shock:. Y algún torneo por 1.000.000 $, pero eso ya es otro cantar.

También hay torneos de promoción, que si los ganas, el casino te patrocina en un torneo presencial como el EPT (torneo europeo que retransmite Eurosport) o WPT que es el internacional que se celebra en Las Vegas. Te pagan traslados, estancias, inscripciones.... Y te ponen UN SUELDO!!!! Hay gente que vive de esto. 

Yo estoy intentando clasificarme para el EPT en Barcelona y algún dia llegar a vivir del poker, pero va a ser que como no soborne a los crupiers  para que pongan mnemonicas....

Pero sobretodo hay que ponerse un límite de dinero en esto, porque conozco gente que ha acabado muy mal en este mundo. El dia que jueges, hay que poner una cantidad y un tiempo. Si se te acaba la cantidad inicial, parar, nunca intentar recuperar lo perdido, o seguirás perdiendo más. Y lo mismo con el tiempo, hay que parar en el tiempo que te hayas marcado aunque vayas ganando y tengas una buena racha. Esta es la única manera de jugar al poker y no arruinarte y/o acabar mal.

Lo siento por este rollo que os acabo de pegar, pero el mundo del poker me apasiona.  :Wink:

----------


## JinRoh

Cuando pregunté la forma de jugar me refería a jugar partidas "amistosas" con amigos o compañeros ( y no apostando grandes cantidades de dinero, ni en competición) Simplemente por "diversión".

Queria saber de que modo jugais (cantidades de dinero y demás)

----------


## popt

Al Hold'em nunca con dinero real   :Smile1:  

Es el juego en el que las riquezas cambian más rápido de un jugador a otro...

En general no me gusta apostar, así que juego con fichas solamente.  Lo normal 5000€ en fichas, la apuesta mínima empieza por 5€, sin límite (o si prefieres pon uno, pero no tiene tanta gracia).  Cada 20 manos subes la apuesta mínima 5€.  A partir de la segunda subida haces que la primera apuesta sea obligatoria.

En realidad hay muchas reglas sobre las apuestas, luego están los dobles (apostando)... no sé ve probando cómo te diviertes más.

Saludos

----------


## tarzanillos

Yo siempre juego al Hold'em, pero con Small Blind y Big Blind. Esto quiere decir que el primer jugador (el siguiente al que reparte) hace la apuesta ciega pequeña y el siguiente la grande, esto antes de repartir. Pongo un ejemplo: Le toca repartir a la persona que tengo a mi derecha, y antes que reparta, yo pongo 5 fichas (small blind), y la persona de mi izquierda tiene que poner 10 (big Blind). Se reparte y una vez vistas tus cartas empieza a apostar el siguiente al que ha puesto 10. Esa persona si quiere ir, tiene que poner 10 fichas o subir la cantidad, y asi correlativamente hasta que llega al que ha hecho el small blind o al que ha hecho la última subida.


Nosotros subimos el blind cada 5 o 10 minutos de juego de esta manera
5/10
10/20
25/50
....
y cuando llegamos a 100/200 hay un ante de 25.

El ante es una cantidad que tienen que poner todos los jugadores de la mesa menos los que hacen el small y big blind.

Esta modalidad de juego es la más usada en torneos de casinos y competiciones, y es la manera más fácil de evitar que las partidas se alarguen horas y horas sin un ganador.

Ya sé que al que no juege a poker todos estos números y normas le marearán, pero en un par de manos se aprende enseguida.

Yo te recomiendo que te compres un juego de fichas un poco decente, que ademas de para jugar te servirán para hacer magia (hay libros y dvds fantásticos sobre magia con fichas de casino), y sino hacer lo que hemos hecho todos en algun momento, jugar con garbanzos  :Lol: .

De magia no podré aportar mucho, pero de poker.....   :Lol:   Como se nota el vicio....

----------


## shark

de todas maneras si no tienes buenas nociones de poker, yo no me meteria a hacer dicho tipo de juegos, explico el porque.

Si por un casual te poner a hacer juegos tipo "gambler" delante de gente que sean jugadores, puedes meter la pata en como dices o como haces las cosas, y "canta" que no sabes del tema, consecuentemente se pierde la credibilidad en el efecto.

Si preguntas de cuanto es una mano de poker, es evidente que de poker sabes bastante poco. Lo digo como critica constructiva, por supuesto.

Darwin Ortiz tiene bastante de trampas de juego, te recomiendo sus libros y videos.

----------

